# Any Members still From Aberdeenshire?



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just looking to see if any members from Aberdeenshire still frequent the site? Used to be loads in this corner may get my detailing meets up and running again.


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

Me. Didn't have a car worth detailing for a couple of years after someone wrote my Impreza off for me. But recently bought a Monte Carlo edition M3 so getting the bug again!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There's still a few, but it has thinned out a bit.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grunty said:


> Me. Didn't have a car worth detailing for a couple of years after someone wrote my Impreza off for me. But recently bought a Monte Carlo edition M3 so getting the bug again!


Good to see some locals on here , that's a great car and beautiful blue, one off my clients local had one was very nice, you heading over to the GT Scotland meet on Sunday at echt?


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Good to see some locals on here , that's a great car and beautiful blue, one off my clients local had one was very nice, you heading over to the GT Scotland meet on Sunday at echt?


Was that not last weekend? If not then I might weather dependent.


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Just looking to see if any members from Aberdeenshire still frequent the site? Used to be loads in this corner may get my detailing meets up and running again.


Where about you based Derek?



Grunty said:


> Was that not last weekend? If not then I might weather dependent.


Yeah I think it was at the Tree House last weekend


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fraser911 said:


> Where about you based Derek?
> 
> I'm in the Broch where you based Fraser
> 
> Yeah I think it was at the Tree House last weekend


It's defo this Sunday spoke to pete from GT Scotland at the Drivers Collective cars N Coffee event two weeks ago he told me the dates when it was as had not been released at that time, you going to it Fraser? if so pop over and say hello will be in blue AMG C63s Coupe

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203137855285349&set=gm.1945376012352757&type=3&theater


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> It's defo this Sunday spoke to pete from GT Scotland at the Drivers Collective cars N Coffee event two weeks ago he told me the dates when it was as had not been released at that time, you going to it Fraser? if so pop over and say hello will be in blue AMG C63s Coupe
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203137855285349&set=gm.1945376012352757&type=3&theater


I live out in Alford. I might go down as it only 20 minutes from me. Weather depending obviously. I'll be in a white BMW F30 335D


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fraser911 said:


> I live out in Alford. I might go down as it only 20 minutes from me. Weather depending obviously. I'll be in a white BMW F30 335D


Will have a look out for you , or likewise if you see me over with my motor pop over for a chat, was speaking to a guy from Alford that 's got new style F56 cooper Volcanic Orange at the weekend past at the Fraserburgh Vintage Rally he had his mini on Aberdeen mini club stand.
I hope to make the speed fest this year usually always miss it as at Goodwood Festival Of Speed


----------

